# Experienced ED Coder seeking work (IL, IN, or remote)



## MishCPC

Hello. 

I have over 8 years of coding experience in Emergency Department records on the professional side (pro-fee).  I have remote coding experience for 7 years as well. 

I am able to start immediately.  I was recently let go from my job and it was devastating for all of us because I loved my job and people there.  

If anyone knows of any companies that are hiring right now in Indiana, Illinois, or remotely, please do let me know asap.   It is very urgent since I was a primary income provider for my family (one 6 mos old baby girl and two daughters, 10 and 6).   I need to keep the roof over our head and pay bills.  Any help is greatly appreciated!   Thank you so much. 

You may email me at m.ragsdalecpc@sbcglobal.net

Thank you,
Michelle Ragsdale


----------



## jluther

*PM*

I sent you a private message! Good luck in your search!


----------



## mdimitrov

I sent you an email regarding a contract position you may be interested in.

Good luck!


----------



## Cuteyr

*Indian Coders*

Hi,

Are you interested in employing Indian coders for this contract position?


----------

